
Kenny Shopsin has died - peteforde
https://kottke.org/18/09/rip-kenny-shopsin
======
peteforde
Well known for his eccentricity and the ultra-curmudgeonly manner in which he
served over 950 distinct items, I found Kenny to be tremendously insightful
when it came to understanding people, urbanism, and dealing with customers.

That is to say that if you broke one of the Store's dozen unwritten rules, you
got yelled out for good.

"No allergies, no substitutes. If something I cook could hurt you, you need to
go eat at a hospital."

Lunch at Shopsins was the only thing I refused to skip during any visit to
Manhattan. I hope that Zach, Tamara and the other siblings find their strength
and keep going.

